# diy caves



## slap (Sep 23, 2006)

ive started useing these in my vivs really cheap and look good.have a look ive put on my site: victory: THE FAMILY ZOO - WE LOVEM ALL CUTE AND UGLY


----------



## taff915 (Feb 17, 2007)

that cave is brill will definatly give it ago nice one!


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

For a couple of quid those caves look as good as the Exo Terra ones for about a tenner. Will definately try this one. Thanks for tip!!!


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 23, 2007)

Will definatly be giving them a go, thanks


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Look good.... but what happens when the lizards/snakes poos on them or cleaning day comes etc as there not waterproof are they ?


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice And Simple. I Like It!


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

I like...... Any idea how you would make a slightly larger (boa sized) version of this?


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

They look really good. 

I guess you could use a matt finish water based varnish on them to make them waterproof.


----------



## slap (Sep 23, 2006)

*ok*

pva is completly waterproof when dry.if ya worried give another coat when dry. ive never had any probs swilling poo off:crazy:


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

they look great i'm cheesed off now :lol2: i've just brought an exo terra one :banghead:


----------



## slap (Sep 23, 2006)

*ok*

any one tried it yet


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

They are brilliant !!!

Thank you so much for the pics, I'd have never even thought of it !!!

I'm gonna buy some hanging basket liners tomorrow and give it a go !!!

Thanks so much, saved me a fortune there !!! :lol2:


----------



## Markgrieves (Apr 18, 2007)

Anthony said:


> Look good.... but what happens when the lizards/snakes poos on them or cleaning day comes etc as there not waterproof are they ?


Throw it away and do it again. Get the kids to make them, they`ll love it, glue and sand etc Simple but effective.

I did the same with plastic 2inch waste pipe and wood chippings on the outside. Nice long hide and easily washed.


----------



## lindseykim13 (May 10, 2007)

great i'll be giving these a go with the kids. thanks


----------



## slap (Sep 23, 2006)

*ok*

time to make some more
they lasted wellfor wat they cost: victory:


----------



## Carlos (Jul 28, 2009)

dani11983 said:


> For a couple of quid those caves look as good as the Exo Terra ones for about a tenner. Will definately try this one. Thanks for tip!!!


yea bt it wudnt cost tht much if yuu find sum bargins.. 3 large caves, 1 xl cave, 5 large water dishs 2 small food dishs, heat rock, termite hill all fr £40 n deliverd ;D... happy days!... bt awesum idea yuu hav there :notworthy:,, cud actually grout ova the sand wen dryd n paint fr tht extra toughness : victory:


----------



## hanpan (Mar 9, 2010)

hey. I recently made some caves for my leopard geckos. 

The 1st one sort of took shape by accident, i put layers of ripped up newspaper and slightly watered down pva glu on a balloon and left it to dry - i thought i'd speed up the process by sticking it in front of my electric fire...well the balloon went pop as it got hot and there was me left with this mangled looking paper creation with purple bits of balloon hanging off...but after picking off the balloon fragments i did end up with an awsome shape!!. so i left it to dry on the radiator, put on some acrylic paint and then topped off with a few layers of pva and left to air for a couple of days! The leo's love it!

The second one i made used the same process but i used a plastic bowl instead of a balloon...i did have a bit of a job removing it (as i was imaptient and didn't let it dry properly) anywho...again left to dry on the radiator then covered with acrylic paint and a few layers of pva! 

will post some pics if you guys want. 
Possibly even cheaper than the liners as everyone will have a newspaper lying around and pva doesn't cost that much! 
oh and my 2yr old son loved getting messy to!
han x


----------



## hanpan (Mar 9, 2010)

they're a bit shiny...but they'll do! 

the one on the left is the 1st attempt!










You can see a head in one and a tail in the other...lol










Sleeping happily!!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

If you use aquarium silicone instead of pva it will be even more durable and you can use it in the inside as well.


----------



## slap (Sep 23, 2006)

*ok*

cool ideas:no1:


----------



## Kez_r (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks pretty good. Shame about them being so shiny.


----------

